# Game #79: Denver Nuggets (52-26) @ Los Angeles Lakers (62-16) [4/9]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Excited as hell to watch Bynum play tomorrow.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man, Now I can't actually wait for a game the rest of this year.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Byyyyynnnnuuuuummmmmm!!!! Byyyynnnnuuuummmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Today should have been a happy day. Instead I am mourning the loss of Nick Adenhart. 

22 is too young, ****ing drunk driver can burn in hell.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> Today should have been a happy day. Instead I am mourning the loss of Nick Adenhart.
> 
> 22 is too young, ****ing drunk driver can burn in hell.


Sucks what happened, man. How the hell is this person going to live with him or herself knowing what they did? Killing 3 people - unbelievable.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> Sucks what happened, man. How the hell is this person going to live with him or herself knowing what they did? Killing 3 people - unbelievable.


Seriously. Then the dip**** tried to run away. I hope that ****ing coward rots in prison forever.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Here we go gents. It feels good to be pumped for a regular season game again.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers by 21!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Interesting. Brown subs for Fisher instead of Farmar.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Shannon Brown making an early appearance.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

good look bringing brown off first this should be good


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

shannon!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum's timing is off offensively as expected, but he's grabbing boards on the defensive end. Brown looking good early on.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Bynum's timing is off offensively as expected, but he's grabbing boards on the defensive end. Brown looking good early on.


agreed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's great looking out on the court and just seeing Bynum there. Like BH said, offensively his timing is a bit off, but that'll come with time. He's rebounding right now which is great to see (already has 4). Shannon Brown taking Farmar's minutes should hopefully light a fire under Farmar's ***.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> It's great looking out on the court and just seeing Bynum there. Like BH said, offensively his timing is a bit off, but that'll come with time. He's rebounding right now which is great to see (already has 4). Shannon Brown taking Farmar's minutes should hopefully light a fire under Farmar's ***.


That's what I am hoping for as well with Farmar. I remember after Crittenton was drafted, Jordan took it personal and elevated his play. Something needs to wake him up in a hurry. Kobe too wide open on the three point attempt.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wikipedia baby! :lol:

Odom doing what a sixth man is supposed to do.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Did anybody else see the Brian Peppers lookalike sitting courtside?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Very soft officiating early on.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

good first quarter


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overall a good first quarter. Few defensive lapses, but we played well for the most part. Time for the bench to come and hopefully continue where they left off in Sacramento. I want to see Sasha dunk again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Missed the fitrst Q, just got home. Good to see Bynum with the team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Missed the fitrst Q, just got home. Good to see Bynum with the team.


Maybe you should drive a little faster? 

Hope to see Machine stuff one on Birdman.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Maybe you should drive a little faster?
> 
> Hope to see Machine stuff one on Birdman.


I almost ditched class just for Bynum.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What is that ***** *** layup **** Machine? Something must be wrong with him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> I almost ditched class just for Bynum.


I called in sick for clinicals. :laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I called in sick for clinicals. :laugh:


What program are you in?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> What program are you in?


Audiology. 

Might have to see this Obsessed movie.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> I almost ditched class just for Bynum.


Haha, I would've ditched. There is no almost.

Our bench overall already has 11 points, which is good to see. Too bad most of that was Odom and it was when Kobe & Gasol were also in the game. They need to play well without the superstars on the court.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just for kicks:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Might have to see this Obsessed movie.


It intrigues me.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke must get his *** whooped at HORSE. Farmar takes a hard fall.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think by the WCF, Bynum throws that down.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Audiology.
> 
> Might have to see this Obsessed movie.


That's sweet. Medical field is the only way to go with this **** hole economy.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum doesn't look as bad as I expected. He's fairly active for someone that missed half the season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Defend the perimeter!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice shot Bynum.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> That's sweet. Medical field is the only way to go with this **** hole economy.


Yeah, I don't regret the decision at all although I'll be in school for a bit longer(B.S. next month). Bynum with the nice jumphook!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see Bynum get that first bucket out of the way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see that all it took was Andrew Bynum to come back for a good game thread around here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Our bench overall already has 11 points, which is good to see. Too bad most of that was Odom and it was when Kobe & Gasol were also in the game. They need to play well without the superstars on the court.


Since I made this post, they scored 7 points. Good ****!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey, we're making FTs tonight! Bad call against Nene.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe making Balkman look silly with such a simple play. Fisher brings back the patented pullup three in transition. Somebody put a hand in Smith's face.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I ****ing hate Steve Javie.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Are you kidding me? Come on..


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I knew he would hit that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Horrible end to the half. Wow.

They were so inconsistent. We would go up by 11, then Denver would cut it to 4, then we'd take it back up to 9, and now they've tied the game.

Play better in the 2nd half!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pull it together!

I'm getting real tired of these WoW commercials. And is it weird that I fantasize about the Progressive insurance chick?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Okay Javie, that's enough. Nobody is watching this game to hear you blow your whistle non stop.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ariza needs to make those shots.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dahntay Jones is annoying.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum!

Kobe needs to pick it up a bit on the defensive end.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andrew Bynum! 7 of the 10 points in the 2nd half so far. Hell yeah!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Drew comes back with the denial!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum again! He's looked far better in the 2nd half than in the 1st half!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just wait until he gets the pep back in his step.  

I'm getting real sick of our perimeter defenders not even trying to deny penetration. You cant just funnel every single little drive and expect your bigs to cover your ****. Make a ****ing effort here.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, one things for sure his offensive skills look pretty good. He really doesn't even look all that rusty or winded. 

You can tell he's favoring the leg, but it doesn't really seem to be stopping him from scoring.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shannon Brown comes off the bench and drills a 3-pointer! We stop Denver on the other end and Kobe hits! Lead back up to 6!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh baby!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Shannon Brown looks to damn good to waste away on the bench when Luke and Fisher play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lead back up to 9! Now don't let up - kick this team's ***! Don't let them think even for a second that they can hang with us!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

osman and Salomon, I see you lurking.  Give us a few posts.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Thank you Phil, I'm not the only one who noticed it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> osman and Salomon, I see you lurking.  Give us a few posts.


Yes!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kurt, I see your *** lurking around too. Let's see some posts from an old mod.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Whats this!!!! A TWO PAGE GAMETHREAD?

:champagne::champagne::champagne:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kurt, I see your *** lurking around too. Let's see some posts from an old mod.


Yeah, I just got him to reset his password so he can log in again. He'll be making an appearance, don't worry.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bean.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> Whats this!!!! A TWO PAGE GAMETHREAD?
> 
> :champagne::champagne::champagne:


:champagne::champagne::champagne:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Bean.


Exact same thing I just IM'd Cris. Great minds think alike.

Wait...did I just say you have a great mind? :wtf:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brown is getting some minutes that he hasn't seen, but he gave up penetration way too easily, then compounded it with a dumb foul. Kobe was pissed for good reason.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> Exact same thing I just IM'd Cris. Great minds think alike.
> 
> Wait...did I just say you have a great mind? :wtf:


:bluesbros:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :bluesbros:



Not quite sure about this smile. Basel picked it out. :whofarted


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Need to get off to a good start here in the 4th. If they can go on any sort of run, it would be huge because the starters would get more rest for tomorrow's game against the Blazers.

Speaking of which, **** Portland.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wooooow what a HORRIBLE call.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Machine.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, that was a pretty bad call.

Good to see Sasha playing much better than he has most of the season in recent games. I feel like he's going to really step it up in the playoffs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> Yeah, that was a pretty bad call.
> 
> Good to see Sasha playing much better than he has most of the season in recent games. I feel like he's going to really step it up in the playoffs.


Yeah, Sasha has stopped whining and looks to have that focus that he had going into the postseason last year. Meanwhile, whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle whistle.

Good to see Drew back in. I thought maybe that Phil would hold him out so he would be ready for the Rose Garden tomorrow night. Sasha with a nice play as we speak.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum comes right back into the game and scores easily yet again! I love it!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can somebody please explain to me why Jordan Farmar is such a terrible free throw shooter, by the way? On the season, he's about 59% shooting, I believe. 

Pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum with his 16th point, this time with the jumper from the free throw line! Unfortunately he gets his 5th foul and exits the game, but job well done big man!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The officials have managed to tone down what could have been one of the most entertaining games of the season. Good to see Kleiza pull a Farmar.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe "BH" Bryant. Pure sickness.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe! 

:mvp: :mvp: :mvp:

Even though I think LeBron wins it, it fits for now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice runner Fish.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Birdman's wings have been clipped tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher was scoreless all game, and now suddenly has 4 (possibly 5 if he hits the free throw).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The Birdman's wings have been clipped tonight.


Crazy that he had 7 blocks last game and has 0 tonight. Awesome.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

So excited.

Bynum isn't going to take long to get in shape

Hopefully we can trade Farmar in the offseason. I think Brown can provide much more in the future


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> So excited.
> 
> Bynum isn't going to take long to get in shape
> 
> Hopefully we can trade Farmar in the offseason. I think Brown can provide much more in the future


Or bring Smush back for some competition. That's what Farmar is playing like right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pau with a new career high in both total and offensive rebounds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was going to give Bynum POTG just for having a good game after not playing in so long, but now I think Kobe & Pau also completely deserve it. Maybe a 3-way POTG for the first time ever? Thoughts?

Oh, and no tacos! Boo!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win 116-102!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Good game

Too bad they scored over 100, but a win is a win


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Give me more input for POTG!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I know his minutes were limited.. But I expected a lot more huffing and puffing. Bynum looked to be in fairly good cardiovascular shape for someone who couldn't really run for the last few minutes. 

His legs showed a lot of strength when he was backing people down for post position. His timing wasn't to bad either.

I'm excited. I didn't think he'd look this good in his first game back.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> I was going to give Bynum POTG just for having a good game after not playing in so long, but now I think Kobe & Pau also completely deserve it. Maybe a 3-way POTG for the first time ever? Thoughts?
> 
> Oh, and no tacos! Boo!


I say Bynum to.. was pretty awesome for just returning back and playing limited minutes.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Good game statistically for Bynum, didn't look bad. He was definitely more sluggish than usual but it was his timing that was really off on a few possessions. Hopefully that's back in a couple weeks. It'll be interesting to see how he responds tomorrow in Portland. I definitely want to see a dunk or two on Oden. :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

And hell yes Shannon Brown is good. The fact that Jackson inserted him as the first backup guard behind Fish, instead of Farmar, says a ton considering Jackson never likes playing inexperienced PGs and especially not very young ones. Farmar's going to lose his job by the playoffs at this rate.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum PoTG.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow I missed this game  Bynum is back, yay!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Just for kicks:


:woot:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Didn't even notice you posted that, BH. Good stuff!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Awww they cut out the Audio!!!!


----------

